# Fische im Aussichtsturm



## schlepperoldiefan (20. Mai 2009)

Leider kann man im Teich die kleinen Fische ( Nachzucht ) meist recht schlecht sehen. Habe mir da mal ein Paar Gedanken gemacht, wie man das ändern kann. Da unsere Teichbewohner eher warmes Wasser lieben und auch gerne sich dort hinbewegen, habe ich nun versucht, die Vorliebe der Fische mit meinem Wunsch, die Fische besser sehen zu können, zu kombinieren. Und siehe da, es klappt. Sobald die Sonne scheint, tümmeln sich die Fische in ihrem Aussichtsturm. Und jeder fragt sich, wie geht das ? Ganz einfach einen durchsichtigen Behälter nehmen ( bin mit einem Bullauge aus einer Waschmaschine angefangen ), diesen dann im Teich mit Wasser füllen, ihn dann unter Wasser drehen und unter der Wasseroberfläche auf ein paar Steine stellen, sodas die Fische von unten reinschwimmen können. Das ist schon alles. Da aber das Bullauge immer sehr schnell überfüllt war, habe ich jetzt begonnen, aus Plexiglas andere größere Behälter zu bauen. Dieser auf dem Bild ist 35 cm hoch, aber auch schon wieder zu klein. Zur Zeit habe ich einen mit einer Höhe von 70 cm - und das gefällt mir richtig gut. Aber ich denke mal, die Entwicklung geht noch weiter.........

Hat einer von euch schon einmal Erfahrung damit gemacht ?


----------



## rut49 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im Aussichtsturm*

 schlepperoldiefan (oderwieistdeinrichtigername?)
erst einmal :willkommen bei den Teich:crazy

, deine Idee mit dem Aussichtsturm, und scheinbar hast du viele Fische, die mal kurz aus dem Fenster sehen wollen.

Freundl. Grüße aus dem Lipperland Regina


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im Aussichtsturm*

Servus Schlepperoldifan

Kommt dein Nick von daher
 
Quelle
Habe mir das Bild mal von Frank (Moderator) ausgeborgt , Ich hoffe Frank du hast nix dagegen .

Aber jetzt einmal

Herzlich Willkommen

Dein Aussichtsturm gefällt mir sehr gut  und um deine Frage zu beantworten ob es dies Hier schon einmal gab .....

Ja ..... Hier und Hier

Kannst du uns deinen Teich ein bisserl näher beschreiben und mit Bilder ihn uns zeigen


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im Aussichtsturm*

Hallo, 

das gab es hier im Forum bereits in zwei Threads. Vielleicht findest Du da interessante Infos. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17173/?q=aussichtsturm

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20459/?q=aussichtsturm

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## schlepperoldiefan (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im Aussichtsturm*

Hallo Helmut,

deine Vermutung ist genau richtig. Wie bist du da nur drauf gekommen ?
Nee aber mal im Ernst - das ist so ein blödes Hobby von mir - diese alten Kisten. Schöne Grüsse auch an Frank, diesen Typ Lanz habe ich auch lange gehabt, bin aber inzwischen weg von Lanz - gibt zu viele davon und die Preise steigen trotzdem. Aber das ist jetzt hier nicht das Thema, dafür gibt es andere Foren.

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die nette Aufnahme hier im Forum. Gefällt mit gut hier und ich denke, ich werde hier öfters mal reinschauen. So kann man sich doch mit Leidensgenossen die Probleme teilen. Und, geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid.

So, nun noch ein Paar Worte zum Teich: eigentlich nichts besonderes, wurde so gebaut, das das Wasser darin bleibt, paar Pflanzen, Fische und sonstiges Getier ist auch drin....

Ist natürlich nicht ganz so. Ist eigentlich nicht ganz so. Enstanden ist er eigentlich nur, weil meine Frau gerne eine Schwengelpumpe im Garten haben wollte. Hat sie auch bekommen, darunter ein Zinkwanne mit Pflanzen. War nicht schlecht, aber ich wollte mehr. Also Spaten in die Hand und eine Teichwanne mit 600 l eingebudelt, erst mit Pflanzen, später ein paar kleine Goldies. Auch nicht schlecht, aber am Saisonende war mir auch das zu klein. Alles wieder ausgegraben und ein Loch von ca. 4x2 m und 1,2m Tiefe ausgehoben sowie verschiedenen Pflanzebenen. Vlies und Folie rein, Pflanzen wieder rein, Fische hinterher und der rest wie __ Frösche und anderes Getier kam auch sehr schnell. Dann ußte eine Brücke her - für uns zum drüberlaufen und für die Fische als Schattenspender. Bachlauf mußte auch noch sein. Das ganze ist jetzt fast 2 Jahre so geblieben, die Pflanzen sind riesig und die Fische haben Freude an der Vermehrung.
Was ist das Ende vom Lied? Im Herbst geht die Vergrößerung in die dritte Runde.
Ist ja noch Platz im Garten...

Bilder folgen noch

Schöne Grüsse aus dem hohen Norden von Dieter


----------



## schlepperoldiefan (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im Aussichtsturm*

So, dann hier wie von Helmut gewünscht, ein Paar Bilder

 
So fing alles an - kleine Wanne mit Schwengelpumpe und kleines Becken
 
Und so siehst heute aus
 
Und schon wieder zu klein
 
der kleine Bachlauf
 
schon wieder viel zu dicht bewachsen
 
und noch einmal der Größere Turm


----------



## schlepperoldiefan (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im Aussichtsturm*



rut49 schrieb:


> schlepperoldiefan (oderwieistdeinrichtigername?)
> erst einmal :willkommen bei den Teich:crazy
> 
> , deine Idee mit dem Aussichtsturm, und scheinbar hast du viele Fische, die mal kurz aus dem Fenster sehen wollen.
> ...



issig nur der Nickname - darfst auch Dieter zu mir sagen

Grüsse von gaaaanz oben in Deutschland


----------



## karsten. (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im Aussichtsturm*

Hallo
normalerweise bin ich ja kein Freund von Schnick-Schnack am Teich


aber 




das Teil ist schon ein "Hingucker"   

wie sieht es mit Reinigen aus  ,ist sicher Plexiglas  

wie hast Du Luft raus gekriegt ?

im Teich gedreht oder abgesaugt 


schönen Feiertag


----------



## ironice (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im Aussichtsturm*

Gefällt mir sehr gut! Wo haste die Form her? Ich habe bei mir Zeitweise eine große DekoVase  hähe ca. 1,5m durchmesser ca. 20cm  stehen gehabt Funtioniert auch wunderbar nur bei wind nicht.. pfeile gerade an ner nicht Kippbaren Lösung


----------



## schlepperoldiefan (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im Aussichtsturm*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo
> normalerweise bin ich ja kein Freund von Schnick-Schnack am Teich
> 
> 
> ...



Reinigen ist kein Problem - Luft rein, Wasser raus und mit Lappen und Wasser auswischen. Befüllen ist dann etwas schwieriger, da doch über 20 Liter drin sind. Wird im Teich vollaufen lassen und anschließend unter Wasser aufgericht und hingestellt. Über 20 kg von der Brücke am langen Arm - ist aber machbar. Mit der Zeit kommt ein wenig Luft durch die Fische rein. Man kann sehr schön das Ausatmen beobachten

Wie du siehst - gar nicht schlimm.......


----------



## zickenkind (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im Aussichtsturm*

Hallo Dieter,

hätte da ne Idee wegen Luft raus. Entweder mit nem Industriesauger, der Wasser saugen kann oder ne Handpumpe für Luftmatratzen füllen welche saugen oder drücken kann (diese Runden...)


----------



## schlepperoldiefan (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im Aussichtsturm*



ironice schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut! Wo haste die Form her? Ich habe bei mir Zeitweise eine große DekoVase  hähe ca. 1,5m durchmesser ca. 20cm  stehen gehabt Funtioniert auch wunderbar nur bei wind nicht.. pfeile gerade an ner nicht Kippbaren Lösung



Die Form habe ich mir ausgedacht. Rund war nicht herstellbar, also eckig. Rechteckig war langweilig - also spitz. Andere Form ist in arbeit, denke mal ähnlich der Pyramide mit einer Kugel oberdrauf statt der Spitze. Warten wir mal ab, was dabei rauskommt....


----------



## schlepperoldiefan (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im Aussichtsturm*



zickenkind schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> hätte da ne Idee wegen Luft raus. Entweder mit nem Industriesauger, der Wasser saugen kann oder ne Handpumpe für Luftmatratzen füllen welche saugen oder drücken kann (diese Runden...)



Danke für die Info. Das geht auch mit einem Naßsauger oder Schlammsauger, ist mir aber zu umständlich. Ich befülle auf die einfache Art - umkippen, volllaufen lassen und aufstellen. Ich denke aber mal, das die nächste Konstruktion größer wird - dann muß ich mir wohl was einfallen lassen...


----------



## Klausile (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im Aussichtsturm*

Hallo Dieter,

deine Konstruktion gefällt mir mal richtig gut! 

Ich habe gleich mal nach Acryl Rohr gesucht, das gibt es bis 500 mm Durchmesser. Ist leider Sauteuer. 
Aber irgend so was werd ich demnächst mal testen.
Auch wenn meine Frau meint das ich :crazy

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Oliver (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im Aussichtsturm*

Klasse Idee.
Wenn im Sommer die Sonne richtig scheint und das Wasser dort sehr warm wird, sind dann die Fische noch immer auf dem Aussichtsturm?

Ich hätte Angst das die dort was abbekommen.
Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie blöd eine Katze schaut wenn sie die vermeintlich leckeren Fische sieht und vor so eine _olle_ Acryglasscheibe haut.


----------



## Jürgen H. (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im Aussichtsturm*

Moin Dieter,
das ist ja Steilo  gefällt mir unheimlich gut.
Dachte immer sowas ist nur Spielerei aber das Teil ist genial.
Da wir ja ein langes WE vor uns haben werde ich mir auch ein paar Gedanken machen. 

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## koifischfan (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische im Aussichtsturm*

threadnachobenhol

Ich fülle/entleere immer mit einer Blasebalgpumpe. Läßt sich von einer über den See gelegten Leiter am Besten bedienen. Vermutlich meinte @zickenkind so etwas auch.

bild folgt.


----------



## koifischfan (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische im Aussichtsturm*

ohne text


----------

